# How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

I tried squeezing with clamp, the darn calipers won't mve in to make space to new pads, tried even with bleeding valve open. Any suggestions?????


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (JR Martinez)*

unless they're seized or you're pushing at an angle, they just push back with a little force.
Best way is to unscrew the brake fluid resovoir and then squeeze. Get a huge pair of channel locks and put an old pad on the drum and then grab the rear caliper with the channel locks and squeeze hard.
Good Luck
Another tip for good measure is to silicone/lube the rubber boot around the drum.
Or you could try to get your hands on that special tool that "screws" the drum back in.


----------



## DubAddict (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (JR Martinez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JR Martinez* »_I tried squeezing with clamp, the darn calipers won't mve in to make space to new pads, tried even with bleeding valve open. Any suggestions?????






























For what model???
On my MKIV, I had to squeeze and turn.
I used this tool to do the job.
*TOOL*


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (JR Martinez)*

It's an Audi A4, got it, while you press them in you have to turn them clockwise, it is easier if two people are doing it, use big set of plyers or needle point.


----------



## DubAddict (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (JR Martinez)*

Some people got the tool from Autozone (US part store I suppose), they take a deposit of 19-20$ and give you back all the money when you return the tool, might be a good option for you.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (DubAddict)*

The tool is okay but you will finish much quicker and faster with a regular brake tool (that doesn't have the pins to turn while pushing) and vice grips clamped to the piston so as long as you dont damage the dust seal on the caliper or clamp it too hard ( I'm sure its not the politically correct or best way and if the tool worked like it should I wouldn't be telling you). I used the autozone tool and took an hour to push it in half an inch, did the above way and had them both sides compressed in 5 minutes. Turn the piston with the vice grips then push in with tool til it wont turn easily then turn the piston again. Repeat until its sufficiently in. Autozone tool is about $35 you can keep it or turn it in and get a refund. You can try it 1rst since its free.


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: How to squeeze caliper? intalling new rear pads (02GTI-VR6)*

The rear brake tool from pottermans works perfect. Good investment.


----------

